# Fischreiher oder Katze



## SW1967 (23. März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Fische kommen seit längerem beim füttern nicht mehr nach oben. Selbst wenn ich mal einige Tage nicht füttern und Hunger auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein muss, kommt keiner nach oben.
Wenn das Futter nach unten sinkt ist es dann auch sofort weg, deshalb vermute ich ein Besucher am Teich 

Ich hab mir mal so ein __ Fischreiher Abwehr herausgesucht, hilft ja anscheinend auch bei Katzen.

Gardigo Wasserstrahl Tiervertreiber I Bewegungsmelder I Reichweite 10 m I Reiherschreck, Katzenschreck: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Hat das jemand im Einsatz oder vielleicht etwas das sich schon bewährt hat?

Gruß Und Danke
Stefan


----------



## Teichmatze (23. März 2021)

Hallo

Ich habe das selbe Problem. habe eine Kamera aufgestellt,nun weiß ich wer es war. Den __ Reiher hab ich jetzt dauerhaft vertrieben,durch gespannte Bänder in ca 2,50-3 Meter Höhe,die fallen nicht auf und stören die Optik vom Teich nicht.
Der Reiher landet immer zuerst auf dem Dach und dann sieht er die Bänder. er fliegt nach ein paar Minuten weiter.
Das Reiher sich darin verfangen usw,das sind Geschichten,ich habe ihn mehrfach beobachtet ,es sind auch verschiedene Tiere,die auch aus verschiedenen Richtungen landen.
Gegen die Katzen habe ich einen elektrischen Zaun gekauft,aber nicht so ein Teich Spielzeug sondern ein richtiges Gerät vom Landhandel mit richtigem Weidezaundraht. Da die Katze die hier immer am Teich aktiv war leider vor ein Auto gelaufen ist,brauche ich den momentan nicht. Die anderen Katzen laufen am Teich vorbei und trinken evtl mal Wasser.
Wenn ich sehe,das wieder eine Katze anfängt Fische zu jagen,dann kommt der Zaun.
Aber wegen der gestörten Optik mag ich das nicht gerne.
Zum Trinken dürfen die Katzen ja auch gerne kommen.

Die Wasserdinger mögen gut funktionieren,aber im Winter,da wo der Reiher am meisten sucht,da friert das alles ein.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## SW1967 (24. März 2021)

Hallo Matthias,

Danke für die Informationen.
Ich tue mich aktuell etwas schwer, Bänder und Zaun am Teich aufzubauen. 

Gerade bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher was die Ursache ist, tendiere aber sehr stark zum __ Reiher.
Zum einen kann eine Katze bei meinem Teich eigentlich keine Fische holen, da ich einen steilen Uferrand habe - da müsste sie dann schon schwimmen gehen
Auch habe ich letztes Jahr mal ein Vogel am Teich beobachtet der mir für einen __ Fischreiher damals eigentlich zu klein erschien (vielleicht so ca. 15- 20 cm groß) aber von dem auffälligen Kopf schon gepasst hätte.

Leider habe ich an dieser Stelle kein Wasseranschluss und ich müsste ein Schlauch verlegen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## PeBo (24. März 2021)

Hallo Stefan,
das müssen keine Bänder sein, um den __ Reiher auf Distanz zu halten. Bei mir sind es nur ganz dünne Schnüre in ca. 3m Höhe über dem Teich, welche kaum auffallen und den Blick auf den Teich nicht verändern.
Die Schnüre sind auch recht weit auseinander (~2m). Natürlich würde der Reiher da rein theoretisch noch durchkommen, aber ich habe gelesen, dass er genug Platz für einen „Panikstart“ benötigt.
Bei mir hat es jedenfalls seit vielen Jahren geholfen und ich habe keinen Reiherbesuch mehr am Teich, obwohl er in der Nachbarschaft die Teiche leer frisst:






Gruß Peter


----------



## SW1967 (24. März 2021)

Hm, bin mir echt nicht sicher ob es bei mir ein __ Fischreiher war, hatte ihn doch deutlich kleiner in Erinnerung.
Aber das mit der Straßenlaterne würde passen weil die direkt neben dem Teich ist, dort hat er immer gesessen und den Teich beobachtet - natürlich ideale Vorrausetzungen 
Wenn ich ihn wieder mal verwische mache ich ein Foto.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## SW1967 (5. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,

also vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich einen __ Fischreiher gesehen der über mein Teich geflogen ist.
Hat dann abgedreht, vermutlich als er mich gesehen hatte.

Und heute dachte ich das ich nicht mehr richtig sehe 

 

Jetzt kann ich es nachvollziehen das die Fischlein lieber verhungern, als an die Oberfläche zu kommen 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Apr. 2021)

Verjage die Viecher, die machen nur Unsinn und Dreck!


----------



## Opa Graskop (5. Apr. 2021)

Ist schon komisch mit uns Teich-Verrückten.
Natur finden wir toll, aber nur solang sie das macht was *wir *wollen.


----------



## Turbo (5. Apr. 2021)

Ausdrucken und beim Teich aufhängen.

  
Die kommen nie wieder.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Apr. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch mit uns Teich-Verrückten.
> Natur finden wir toll, aber nur solang sie das macht was *wir *wollen.



Da hast du schon in gewisser Hinsicht recht, und so weit irgendwie machbar halte ich das auch so. Der __ Reiher darf ja auch die Fische fressen, aber wo 2 __ Enten sind sind bald 4 oder 6 und die zerlegen dir dann den Teich. Von den Auswirkungen auf die Wasserqualität will ich gar nicht reden.


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Apr. 2021)

Seit Jahren habe ich 2 __ Enten bei mir am Teich. Anfangs kamen sie nur früh zur Fellpflege. Letztes Jahr auch tagsüber zum Trinken. Sie müssen hier irgendwo im Wald brüten.
Aber mehr als 2 wurden es nie! Schaden haben sie nie angerichtet. Die sonnen sich bei mir auf der Brücke.

Enten sind mir lieber als __ Fischreiher.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Apr. 2021)

Plastik Raben helfen eine Zeit lang.
Schwimmteichbesitzer mögen keine __ Enten wegen diesen Zerkarien welche die mitbringen können.

Bei mir am Teich haben die Enten zumeist das frische Grün speziel von den neu gekauften Pflanzen gefressen.

Also ich brauch die nicht. Gibt bei uns genug Grünflächen und Moorteiche.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (5. Apr. 2021)

Kann mich da Teichinteressent anschließen.
Bei uns sind im Frühjahr also jetzt, ist immer das gleiche __ Enten Pärchen.
Morgens Schwimmen Sie eine runde über den Teich und ab 09:00Uhr Schlafen Sie dann neben dem Wasserstein.
Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Schäden am Teich feststellen können.


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2021)

Sorry Leute, aber wie zum Geier äm Ente, könnt ihr die unterscheiden, die sehen doch (zumindest wenn sie von einer Sorte sind) gleich aus 
 
Und bei den Stockenten zB sieht das Männchen oder auch der Erpel zeitweise dem Madel sehr ähnlich.


----------



## dizzzi (25. Mai 2021)

Und täglich grüßt der __ Fischreiher... und fliegt mit leerem Magen davon. Hallo zusammen. Seit diesem Jahr habe ich viel Besuch von diesem schönen Vogel. Seit Wochen kommt er täglich vorbei, und schaut sich die Sache aus allen möglichen Perspektiven an. Aber bisher hat er noch kein einziges mal etwas aus dem Teich geholt. Bin gespannt, wann er die Schwachstelle im Teich, falls ich eine habe... entdeckt hat... Ich werde berichten...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Mai 2021)

Bei uns kamen in letzter Zeit immer wieder 1 Pärchen __ Enten, haben im Teich gewühlt und alles frische Grün abgefressen.   Ich brauche das nicht unbedingt, und hier in der Umgebung haben sie genug Teiche , um zu brüten.

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Mai 2021)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Bei uns kamen in letzter Zeit immer wieder 1 Pärchen __ Enten, haben im Teich gewühlt und alles frische Grün abgefressen.   Ich brauche das nicht unbedingt, und hier in der Umgebung haben sie genug Teiche , um zu brüten.
> 
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



Jetzt erzähl doch mal auf welche grausame und brutale Art vertreibst du die Enten? Bei uns bin ich unschuldig, das erledigt der Hund.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Mai 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Ausdrucken und beim Teich aufhängen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 222730
> Die kommen nie wieder.


Na, das hat doch Patrik schon vorgemacht. 
 LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Deuned (8. Apr. 2022)

*Abendmalzeit*


Trotz zahlreicher Nylonschnüre: Er fand ein Loch im "Gewebe"


----------



## PeBo (8. Apr. 2022)

Deuned schrieb:


> Trotz zahlreicher Nylonschnüre


Vielleicht täuscht es ja, aber auf den Fotos sieht es so aus, als ob die Schnüre viel zu niedrig über den Teich gespannt sind.

Also so 2,5 bis 3m sollten es schon sein, damit der __ Reiher sich nicht traut und für die menschlichen Besucher deines Teiches keine Sichtbehinderung entsteht.

Ich hatte jedenfalls seit über 12 Jahren keinen Reiherbesuch mehr, obwohl die Teiche meiner Nachbarn regelmäßig leer gefressen werden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Deuned (8. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Peter,

die Idee hatte ich auch schon,aber meine Frau war nicht einverstanden,denn ich habe keine Befestigungspunkte,müsste also Pfähle/Stangen setzen.Und das wäre ein No Go hier.
Ich habe aber mal einige Lücken gescchlossen und hoffe auf Ruhe,wie schon bisher seit Monaten.


----------



## Knipser (8. Apr. 2022)

Deuned schrieb:


> *Abendmalzeit*
> 
> 
> Trotz zahlreicher Nylonschnüre: Er fand ein Loch im "Gewebe"


Daran denken, er kann auch laufen. Willi


----------



## Deuned (9. Apr. 2022)

Ja,Willi,daran habe ich gedacht und deshalb ist im "Fußbereich" ein zweireihiger Elektroaun aktiv.


----------



## Knipser (9. Apr. 2022)

Deuned schrieb:


> Ja,Willi,daran habe ich gedacht und deshalb ist im "Fußbereich" ein zweireihiger Elektroaun aktiv.


Eines das Beste was es gibt aber Hunde und Katzen mögen den Zaun nicht, wenn man die nicht hat, kannst Du alles Andere vergessen. Willi


----------

